# Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* - Stay tuned for info and blog posts!



## StrezovSampling (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello friends,

in these past few months we had an incredible feedback from you regarding all of our products - and mostly "Storm Choir", which is a library that lots of people continue to show their love and support for. 

We decided to expand the possibilities of "Storm Choir" and to do a sequel library - and this is why we ask you to support our IndieGoGo project so that we can move forward with all the pre- and post-production of "Storm Choir II". 








The following 30 days will be something really special for us and we are really excited to be making this library go to a next level. We have made a list of all the requirements from our current owners and can't wait to start working on this project! 

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/storm-choir-2

Thank you very much in advance for helping us reach our goal!

Kindest regards, 

George Strezov / Strezov Sampling


----------



## Saxer (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - PREORDER STORM CHOIR 2 for $99*

i'm in!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - PREORDER STORM CHOIR 2 for $99*

I'm in too! Good Luck


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - PREORDER STORM CHOIR 2 for $99*

I'm probably going to be in as well, but I wish you'd change your headline to "Pre-order Storm Choir II for $99/$179", as it's a little misleading for those who don't own Storm Choir I.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

I would rather have you record Cornucopia Brass frist D: !

But this sounds nice too! Good Luck!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks very much for your support, guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 7, 2013)

in, aswell! good luck.

and yes, we want your BRASS!

W


----------



## IgnasiVelasco (Jul 7, 2013)

Already in and glad to see how others are joining too.

I enjoy using Storm Choir, and the improvements that you listed for SC II are very interesting.
I like the idea of expanding the playable range because sometimes I missed not having a few more notes for Women Marcatos, A#4, B4 and C5 especially.

I have also noticed that higher notes tend to be very loud even at low velocities, I know that's something natural for the singer but it can be a bit inconvenient for the producer to adjust those high notes all the time.

Of course other stuff like true legato and more syllables will be great.

Good luck on your crowdfunding campaign! I'll try to spread the word as well.


----------



## james7275 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

Hi George, 
Are you essentially just doing storm choir over again? It says that this is the sequel to storm choir 1, so if we buy storm choir 2, do we still need version 1?

Thanks


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*



james7275 @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> Hi George,
> Are you essentially just doing storm choir over again? It says that this is the sequel to storm choir 1, so if we buy storm choir 2, do we still need version 1?
> 
> Thanks



Dear James,

Storm II is entirely new content and recordings, essentially Storm 're-done' but highly expanded upon. So in summary - you do not need Storm I for Storm II to work. I hope this answers your question. 

Please, feel free to ask if you have any further questions.


----------



## rpmusic (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

Done! Looking forward to this one. I know it's going to be a great upgrade!!!


----------



## Ed (Jul 8, 2013)

What happens if you dont get the funding in 29 days?


----------



## tmm (Jul 8, 2013)

Ed @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> What happens if you dont get the funding in 29 days?



+1 The exact thought that has me debating on making my $99 donation.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, guys, 

the policy of IndieGoGo is that for fixed funding (such as ours) if the goal isn't met, then the money are returned to their rightful owners. 

"This campaign will only receive funds if at least $10,000 is raised by Mon 05 Aug 11:59PM PT."

"What if I don't reach my funding goal?
If your campaign is set up as Flexible Funding, you will be able to keep the funds you raise, even if you don't meet your goal. If your campaign is set up as Fixed Funding, all contributions will be returned to your funders if you do not meet your goal. (...)" - FAQ

Cheers,
G.


----------



## tmm (Jul 8, 2013)

So yours is fixed, and if you don't get $10k, everyone gets their money refunded... is that what you're saying?

Does that mean that Storm II won't be released? Or that we just won't get the pre-buy benefit?


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 8, 2013)

tmm @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> So yours is fixed, and if you don't get $10k, everyone gets their money refunded... is that what you're saying?
> 
> Does that mean that Storm II won't be released? Or that we just won't get the pre-buy benefit?



the whole point with indiegogo and kickstarter is to help companies and people who require money to actually do the thing they're campaigning. if the goal is not met, the contributors get refunded (if fixed campaign), and the companys/persons project will probably not have enough funds to continue with it into finish. of course, if the company/person get funding or money from other sources, the project could be finished.

so in essence, these kickstarter-type projects offer contributors good price and rewards if they help. i'm sure strezov sampling would still give good price and benefits even if the project wasn't funded through indiegogo, but they do this because it would give them money to finish the project, and us the nice sample library with good price benefits. win-win.

what i just said seems pretty obvious though. maybe wasn't what you were asking?

W


----------



## tmm (Jul 8, 2013)

Walid F. @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> what i just said seems pretty obvious though. maybe wasn't what you were asking?
> 
> W



Indeed; rephrased more directly, if it doesn't hit the $10k mark, will Storm II still be happening?


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 8, 2013)

tmm @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> Indeed; rephrased more directly, if it doesn't hit the $10k mark, will Storm II still be happening?





Walid F. @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> if the goal is not met, the contributors get refunded (if fixed campaign), and the companys/persons project will probably not have enough funds to continue with it into finish. of course, if the company/person get funding or money from other sources, the project could be finished.



i.e. i'm not sure it would happen soon if it doesn't hit the goal, since they obviously need the cash! but of course, only strezov sampling can answer that... lets hope they get the funding!

W


----------



## tmm (Jul 8, 2013)

Walid F. @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> but of course, only strezov sampling can answer that... lets hope they get the funding!
> 
> W



This is the truth of the matter, and why I asked.

While I love Strezov, and would love to help out, I don't necessarily have the extra funds around right now to even throw the $99 at it (which is an incredible price!), and if Storm II is happening regardless of the $10k mark being met, for me personally it allows the option of waiting to purchase it later. If Storm II isn't happening without the $10k, then that removes any decision, and I'll squeeze my wallet a little harder - I "need" to have it, either way :D I'm just deciding for me personally, "now or later".


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi tmm, Ed,

The project won't happen without the total goal (10k) being raised. If the project does not meet its goal within 29 days, the funds are returned to each person who contributed by Indiegogo, automatically. 

Storm 2, if it moves into production, will be available for normal purchase of course, but the price (to be announced) will be quite elevated from the current pre-order price options. For the largest discount, the current pre-orders are without a doubt the way to go.

Cheers.


----------



## Ed (Jul 8, 2013)

Great! 

May i recommend that you add other choices where if you invest more you get your other products for free or something, and/or more discount vouchers. Currently if you dont have Storm 1 and dont want Storm 1, there's really no reason to pay more than $99. Someone might be more willing to pay more and you'll be closer to your goal.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

You could also add an invest ore producer tier where you pay 1000$+ and get some kind of revenue after etc. Though this might be complicated.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 8, 2013)

Ed @ Mon 08 Jul said:


> Great!
> 
> May i recommend that you add other choices where if you invest more you get your other products for free or something, and/or more discount vouchers. Currently if you dont have Storm 1 and dont want Storm 1, there's really no reason to pay more than $99. Someone might be more willing to pay more and you'll be closer to your goal.


The $99 tier is for Storm 1 owners. If I'm reading it correctly, people who don't own Storm 1 will need to pay $179 to get Storm 2.


----------



## Ed (Jul 8, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> The $99 tier is for Storm 1 owners. If I'm reading it correctly, people who don't own Storm 1 will need to pay $179 to get Storm 2.



Ah yes. My point still stands though, if one already has Storm 1 theres no reason to go for more than $99. More options with different or more perks for more money generally my point. For example the full tier could be to receive all their products, (_of course the buy in amount would have to less than it would be to buy them all individually_), or an even better one could be to receive all their products plus their next product at 50% off or something etc. This way you could get potentially more money per person.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Ed, 

Ron is correct. The incentives for pre-ordering Storm I owners and pre-ordering non-Storm I owners are the discount prices (99$ and $179), which are significant discounts, considering the to-be-announced final price. The $99 perk for existing Storm I owners is an additional loyalty discount.

*Edit:* Both pre-order options also include a 40% code (functional through September 20th, 2013) applicable to all existing Strezov Sampling products.


----------



## tmm (Jul 8, 2013)

When I tried putting the $99 packet in my cart, it had something re: a % off voucher for other products, too.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 8, 2013)

tmm @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> When I tried putting the $99 packet in my cart, it had something re: a % off voucher for other products, too.



Tmm: that's right, both pre-order options also include a 40% code (functional through September 20th, 2013) applicable to all existing Strezov Sampling products. Forgot to include that in the above post.


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 8, 2013)

Very interesting indeed.
Forgive my ignorance, but I can't see a clear answer.
I do NOT have storm choir 1.
Am I right in thinking that Storm Choir 2 seems to have everything SC1 has, and then more?

I guess what I'm trying to ask is as a non-owner, should I grab SC-1 now, and the $99, or just go in for the $179 for SC-2? Obviously the first option costs more - but if I end up with complete content, that would probably be the way I'd lean.

(However, getting the $179 option would place the campaign closer to goal....)

Any advice appreicated. Apologies if I've missed something simple.

Cheers! B.


----------



## tmm (Jul 8, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> tmm @ Mon Jul 08 said:
> 
> 
> > When I tried putting the $99 packet in my cart, it had something re: a % off voucher for other products, too.
> ...



I don't know how complex IndiGoGo lets you get with your info, but maybe if you could find a way for people to make their additional purchase (with that 40% off) as part of their donation, too, it would help boost the numbers more quickly. The money's all going to the same place anyway (provided you hit the $10k mark).



colony nofi @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> Very interesting indeed.
> Forgive my ignorance, but I can't see a clear answer.
> I do NOT have storm choir 1.
> Am I right in thinking that Storm Choir 2 seems to have everything SC1 has, and then more?
> ...


 
According to G above, Storm II is all new content, so presumably the two won't sound the same, even on the same articulations. Buying both at once (as you're mentioning) would be sort of like getting Storm I for $120, which is quite a deal, too, not to mention the additional 40% off. To put it in terms of a purchase, you could get Storm I + II + Thunder for $360 total, where Storm I + Thunder alone would be $300.


----------



## Ed (Jul 8, 2013)

This is exactly why I suggest more tiers. For those without Storm 1, like colony nofi, they get to buy in for a price that gets them Storm 1 and 2 and more revenue goes in the pot closer to the goal.


----------



## tmm (Jul 8, 2013)

Ed @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> This is exactly why I suggest more tiers. For those without Storm 1, like colony nofi, they get to buy in for a price that gets them Storm 1 and 2 and more revenue goes in the pot closer to the goal.



Good call - could add packets like:

1) Storm II (non-S1 owners) $179
2) Storm II (S1 owners) $99
3) Storm I + II $______
4) Storm I + II + Thunder $______
5) Storm II (S1 owners) + Tropar (prebuy) $______ (I would totally go for this :D )
6) Storm I + II + Tropar (prebuy) $______
7) All Strezov $______


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 8, 2013)

colony nofi @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> Very interesting indeed.
> Forgive my ignorance, but I can't see a clear answer.
> I do NOT have storm choir 1.
> Am I right in thinking that Storm Choir 2 seems to have everything SC1 has, and then more?
> ...



Hi, colony nofi,

Storm II goes back: 'redoing' and building upon the concepts behind Storm I.

You could get Storm I now (for $199), and then pre-order Storm II for $99. If Storm II gets completely funded, you'll have Storm I and Storm II for $298, and a 40% discount code to spend on any other Strezov Sampling product.

Alternatively, you could pre-order Storm II now (for 179$) and not buy Storm I yet. With this option - if Storm II gets completely funded, you'll have Storm II and can use the 40% code on Storm I.. total: ~$298.

Both options will get you Storm I and Storm II (for the same price). But the first option (buying Storm I now) means you have Storm I immediately, and also have a 40% code to use on other Strezov Sampling products, if Storm II gets completely funded.

Cheers


----------



## ceemusic (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

Sounds good.

I'm curious if the coupon will have a 'use by' expiration date since it's stated as 'existing products' or can be applied to future undeveloped products as well?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*



ceemusic @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I'm curious if the coupon will have a 'use by' expiration date since it's stated as 'existing products' or can be applied to future undeveloped products as well?



Hi Ceemusic,

The code is only applicable to all currently released/existing products (as of now). In other words, the code is not applicable for future undeveloped/unreleased products. The code is operational through Sept. 20th, 2013.

Cheers


----------



## maraskandi (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23230411


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*



maraskandi @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23230411



:D


----------



## MaestroRage (Jul 9, 2013)

threw my hat in the ring. Hopefully we'll see this monster get off the ground.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

Count me in , will be ordering soon . Greatly looking forward to this and hope you get the support needed


----------



## MichaelJM (Jul 12, 2013)

Just contributed! Fellow choir lovers, let's make this happen! 

I can't get enough of Storm 1 and have been excited for Storm 2 since the day it came out. That's not a knock on 1- quite the opposite. I find it incredibly powerful and easy to use, but I also think the potential is huge to make it even better. Definitely worth this ridiculously small pre-order price. Would love to see this get made.

(disclosure: I've worked on Strezov libraries in the past but have no involvement in the Storm series.)


----------



## ceemusic (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

Also curious about any further updates for Storm 1. Besides the TM arts do you planning on addressing the late timing issues for the others so these smaller memory libs can be used in place of those larger TM's?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

Looks like it's about 1/3 the way there  I hope this succeeds to see what kind of product we'll get in return for early support of reaching the goal. If it works out , It will be interesting to see what other kinds of libraries Strezov Sampling will put out next. My vote would be for some World Percussion ( with multiple mic positions) or Woodwinds .


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll be funding soon


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jul 14, 2013)

I seriously hope this gets funded. Did my part.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

Hi everyone, thank you for all the support so far!



ceemusic @ Sat Jul 13 said:


> Also curious about any further updates for Storm 1. Besides the TM arts do you planning on addressing the late timing issues for the others so these smaller memory libs can be used in place of those larger TM's?



Hi Ceemusic,

The TM patches are unfortunately the only option for tightening in Storm I right now. 

Storm II aims to get naturally tighter performances so Time Machine tightening isn't necessary.

Again, for all who have asked: if you contribute, and the goal isn't reached by the date, Indiegogo returns your money to you. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey, just a small heads-up. I got a mail saying 'Dear Storm Choir owner' today, while I don't actually own Storm Choir (just Tickle :D)
Of course I don't mind getting the mail, but I wanted to let you know just in case your mailing list system is failing or something


----------



## james7275 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

It looks like the campaign has now eclipsed the $4,000 mark. This is going to come down to the wire. Fingers crossed, hope we make it.

George, will the 40% off coupon still be good even if you don't make the intended goal?


----------



## dannthr (Jul 19, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Jul 08 said:


> colony nofi @ Mon Jul 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting indeed.
> ...




Then you should have offered this as one of your reward tiers.

As it is, people who buy Storm I on your site and then Storm II for 99 only contribute 99 toward your goal--whereas if you had created a bundle tier, they would be contributing as much as 3 times that toward your goal for the same products.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*



> Then you should have offered this as one of your reward tiers.
> 
> As it is, people who buy Storm I on your site and then Storm II for 99 only contribute 99 toward your goal--whereas if you had created a bundle tier, they would be contributing as much as 3 times that toward your goal for the same products.



But if that was done , then the money is going to Storm 1 and towards the goal for Storm II ( 3 times the money wouldn't matter) . The Storm 1 sales have nothing to do with the goal towards Storm II. This needs to be funded separately from sales of existing product. George has already said Storm II will be a separate choir library. All the funds being put in are going to the goal for creating Storm II only. A bundle might be be offered after Storm II goes on sale . Besides , I think Strezov libraries are are done so everyone involved in making them gets part of the sales , so in effect , doing this for the goal would be taking Storm 1 money out of the equation anyway . At least , that's what I gather from what I've read on the Funding for Storm II.


----------



## dannthr (Jul 19, 2013)

If its the same people, what difference does it make if its Storm I or II.

If they work on back-end, why do they need to raise upfront production money?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

Maybe they want to see how far they can take the new library , possibly adding more than they originally wanted, extended recording sessions, extra articulations to beef up the product, or maybe it's just a way of lowering their risk on return . It's also a great way to give current users a discount on 2 products ( Storm II and 40% off another library) . Unfortunately , I have all Strezov products except for Rogue , so the 40% coupon is going to be null for me.


----------



## AndyV (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

I am excited about the prospect of Storm Choir II. I contributed last night as a non-owner but plan to use the coupon to get SC I. I realize I could have bought SC I first and still had a 40% coupon but I would like to see the campagin reach it's goal. I still haven't received the coupon. How do I get it?

Andy


----------



## dannthr (Jul 19, 2013)

It probably has to reach its funding goal first.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*



AndyV @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> I still haven't received the coupon. How do I get it?



Hi, Andy,

The coupon/copy of Storm II (the perks) are dependent on the goal being reached. If the $10.000 goal is reached, you'll receive the coupon code, and then eventually your copy of Storm II (when it is completed). If the goal is not reached, your money will be automatically returned to you by Indiegogo.

Cheers and thanks for the support.


----------



## AndyV (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Pre-order for $99 (Storm I owners), $179 (non-Storm I owners)*

Well I guess I'll just have to practice being patient then! Best of luck with getting this done. :D


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 20, 2013)

dannthr @ Fri Jul 19 said:


> If its the same people, what difference does it make if its Storm I or II.
> 
> If they work on back-end, why do they need to raise upfront production money?



Hi Dan, 

to clear this out - we need the upfront money (with taxes and IndieGoGo commission fee included) to do the actual session - this means assemble a choir, increase their performer's fee by 30% (since it's commercial sampling and we would like the musicians to feel good about doing this), get catering for the sessions, book a hall for a week-or-so (with the option to leave the equipment over night because we want the session sound to be absolutely coherent), get the recording engineer, get the equipment needed for recording, do some rehearsals and tests before the actual session, print 3000+ pages of score, provide contracts for each of the performers and pay their fees + taxes + health and pension insurances (40% covered by the performer, 60% covered by the employer, according to the laws of Bulgaria). 

Hope this answers your question! 

Kindest regards,
George.


----------



## dannthr (Jul 20, 2013)

Of course, but my questions were contingent upon the speculation of the person to whom I was asking.

I understand the reason for an upfront fee--my originating question was as to why you did not provide a bundle reward tier--it would definitely help you reach your goal faster.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello folks,

A quick update on our progress on IndieGoGo's campaign. We have 7 days left and still $5,000 more to get! 
We cannot edit the perks in IndieGoGo because that's the way their site works. Just wanted to let you know that we decided to change the coupon code to *"-80%"* of all current Strezov Sampling products!!! 
This means that if the goal is met, all of you who contributed will get a 80% discount code for our products - which in numbers means *Strezov Sampling "Thunder" for ~$20, Cornucopia Strings for ~$26 and Storm Choir for ~$40!!!* 

Isn't this a no-brainer deal? 
Spread the word and continue helping us out with making Storm Choir 2 possible! http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/storm ... /x/3859186 $5k more for 7 days! 

Kindest regards,

the Strezov Sampling team


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

The 80% is a great deal, but I'm a little confused. After making the initial contribution, the donor needs to pay $40 more for the original Storm Choir and waits for SC2 to be finished, or does he receive the original SC for free while he waits? (which is what would make sense to me)

Edit- i think you may have answered this above, sorry.


----------



## scientist (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

just contributed. got my fingers crossed that the goal is met.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 29, 2013)

We plan on doing Storm Choir II: a library that further expands the possibilities of a small ensemble of 'epic' singers. This means - true legato, 20+ syllables, more dynamic layers, more detail and better playability. 

It will be a product that will further ‘upgrade’ the unique sound of Storm Choir (but with entirely new recordings), so this is why we decided that non-Storm owners could just get the second version with this 'pre-order' discount. 

Both the 99 and 179 options are discounts, although the 99 is a further discount because it is a special “loyalty” deal to those who bought Storm I.

Considering Storm II’s level of content, it will be more expensive than Storm I. We have an idea of it’s pricing but won’t have an exact number until later on in post-production. In any case, both these “pre-order” options offer unbelievable discounts considering the proposed ballpark we’re thinking.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 29, 2013)

Man, I hope this is actually going to happen. As I'm on a bit of a budget stretch at the moment, I'll contribute at the last moment. But considering how awesome SC1 sounds, SC2 would probably be amazing 

Edit: Whatever. I had some money sitting in my Paypal-account anyway. Now let's hope the extra 4k are raised! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Wish I could contribute to this but I just don't use choir enough to justify it. Best of luck with the fundraising though -- I've only heard good things about Storm Choir.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 29, 2013)

If I would have Storm Choir I, I am pretty sure I would do it. $179 is a little bit to expensive for me, I am afraid. Couldn't you just have made the loyality difference a little less steep? I mean: I pay almost double the price for not having bought the first volume ...

Good luck, though!


----------



## tmm (Jul 29, 2013)

FriFlo @ Mon Jul 29 said:


> I mean: I pay almost double the price for not having bought the first volume



So, what you're saying is, you'd like a return customer discount, without actually being a return customer? Go try that at your local stores, and see what they say.

$179 is a fantastic price for the features and sonic quality SC-2 will have.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 30, 2013)

OK then, surprise us, I'm in.


----------



## musicformedia (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

So basically Storm Choir I + II for $219?

I'm in


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 30, 2013)

Just a small compliment to the Strezov people. I think it shows dedication to be practically giving away all other libraries, just to get SC2 done


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Contributed. Hope it gets there mate!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 30, 2013)

If it keeps going up at this rate, those last 3k should be no problem at all! :mrgreen:


----------



## IgnasiVelasco (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

I don't know if you guys have calculated this, but until now (30th of July) there have been 41 Storm I owners and 15 non-Storm I owners that contributed.

If you multiply, you see that 41x99 dollars + 15x179 dollars = 6744 dollars
But now you look at the current number, and it says 7052.

That means 308 dollars are coming from people that will not get the library but are just happy to help fund this project.

This made me think that, in the hypothetical case that we still haven't met the goal on the last day, I would donate a few bucks to get closer and hopefully make it possible.

And guess what, let's say we are about 70 backers on the last day, if we all just give 10 bucks each, we are giving 700 as a whole.

Don't tell me you wouldn't do that for a company that is giving you an 80% discount on all their libraries


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha, I thought about the exact same thing today  If push comes to shove, I'll definitely chip in a bit more!


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jul 30, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Tue Jul 30 said:


> Haha, I thought about the exact same thing today  If push comes to shove, I'll definitely chip in a bit more!



And Me


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Only need about 25 more people to jump on this! I'd hate to see it come this far only to fail. 6 Days left ......


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for your support, dear friends! We do appreciate it. Fingers crossed we meet the goal in 6 days!

Now, just to clarify a couple of things regarding the discount codes: they will be given away *after* the goal is met and they can be applied either as a single or a multi purchase. They can be used only once though (!), so think carefully about which library do you want to buy. This basically means that you can get all our current libraries for approx. 75$ in total. 

And once again - Storm Choir II is a separate product than Storm Choir I. You don't need Storm Choir I to use it. 

Thanks once again! 

Best,
the Strezov Sampling team


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 31, 2013)

Come on guys! I'm sure this library will be huge fun! Love Storm I. 

Best, Hendrik


----------



## duanran007 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

:D Just claimed! almost $8,000 now.


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 31, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Wed Jul 31 said:


> This basically means that you can get all our current libraries for approx. 75$ in total.
> 
> Best,
> the Strezov Sampling team



Hahahah riddiculous! why would -anyone- miss out on this?

W


----------



## IgnasiVelasco (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Good good, we are getting there 

Does anybody know exactly the time when Indiegogo subtracts -1 day ? It is certainly not midnight... at least not in Europe, and I really want to follow the last hours when we get to the final day 

Edit: wtf? 75$ for the whole collection? wow... just wow.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Now $8,244! :wink:


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Will this run on Kontakt 4 or 5?


----------



## Winslow (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Okay, folks!
I don't use a choir so often and I'm not sure about all the other libraries but I love the effort of the company and the idea of crowd funding a sample library.
So I'm in! 

Cheers,
Winslow


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 31, 2013)

lookin good, boys! that new perk got many people's attention.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

I'm in! With my contribution, it's now above 9000$!


----------



## james7275 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

I was just thinking to myself a few days ago when it was just under 5,000 dollars no way does this get done. Now here we are a few days later and above 9,000 dollars. This is going to happen!

So what's it looking like George, Christmas time when this comes out?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone!



MA-Simon @ Wed Jul 31 said:


> Will this run on Kontakt 4 or 5?



Both Kontakt 4 and Kontakt 5!



james7275 @ Wed Jul 31 said:


> So what's it looking like George, Christmas time when this comes out?



Storm 2 aims to be released within 4 months of the goal-reach date (which is August 5th). Probably towards the end of those four months, so probably really early December.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*



> Both Kontakt 4 and Kontakt 5!


Yay! Thank you.

Hm the goal is marked as "Fixed at 10.000".
So no stretch goals? 

Edit: Wohoo, $9,515!!!!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*



MA-Simon @ Wed Jul 31 said:


> Hm the goal is marked as "Fixed at 10.000".
> So no stretch goals?



Anything over the 10k goal will go towards Storm 2 as well. 

Cheers


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Jul 31, 2013)

So close to reaching the goal!! Incredibly excited to see/hear this library. Storm I was awesome! :D


----------



## gsgard (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

I'm in. Make sure you get these singers plenty of warm tea, honey, lemon whatever their pipes need! My orchestra is tuning up now... o/~ o=< /\~O _-)


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jul 31, 2013)

Just a few minutes ago my web browser told me after I made my contribution of $179: 

"You raised the campaign total to: $10,151!"


----------



## thebob (Jul 31, 2013)

Scrianinoff @ Wed Jul 31 said:


> "You raised the campaign total to: $10,151!"



I took the 9970$ or so as a sign as I couldn't take my decision, but you probably jumped in while I was typing my infos  
we are the "risers of the storm" !


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Yay, nice! :D

Hoping you will add even more vowels with the extra money coming in!
Hopefully not too much standart / unusable (to me) church stuff-artics. But more freeform like in Stomchoir I.

Already on: 10,509$ !


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign - Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Wow, congrats guys! I contributed yesterday and the total was just up to $7000. Wasn't expecting the goal to be reached so quickly, great news!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone! We've reached the IndieGoGo Storm 2 Campaign goal! Any further contributions beyond the goal will (of course) go towards Storm 2; finessing the performances with more recording time, and possibly recording some additional Storm 2 surprise content. 

Thank you soooo much. We can't wait to share this journey, and will have more information and news on Storm II in the following weeks. Storm II is a community project at heart, and our production/post-production process aims to keep all you guys in the loop with what's going on, from beginning to end.

Hugs,

Strezov Sampling


----------



## A.G (Jul 31, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Wed Jul 31 said:


> We've reached the IndieGoGo Storm 2 Campaign goal!


Super +1 !

Good luck and all the best in that project Georgy!
God Bless,

Ivan


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 31, 2013)

congrats once again! proud to be part of such an awesome community. can't wait to get all your stuff :twisted:


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 31, 2013)

How insanely cool! Can't wait for it to be released!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jul 31, 2013)

Congratulations, George!

The initial 40% off all Strezov libraries perk was good, but I'd have to be completely nuts to pass on this! >8o Just added my $ 179 and raised the sum to $ 11,344. And I have a feeling the total sum might reach $ 15,000 (or even more) before the 5th!

I wish you all the best with Storm Choir 2!! o-[][]-o


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Congratulations to Strezov Sampling for completing the goal . I had a feeling it would get there eventually. 

One question , though. I pretty much have every Strezov Sampling Library currently , would I be able to donate my 80% off discount code to Vi Control or Strezov Sampling to raffle off to one lucky winner since we cannot use them on future libraries? I'm sure there are a few here in the same boat as myself and was just throwing this out there in case others had thought of doing the same.


----------



## dannthr (Jul 31, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jul 31, 2013)

There's one thing I'm wondering about though. From what I can understand reading this thread, Storm 2 will surely cost more than $ 179. But you say that there will of course be a hefty discount on that higher price, George.

But on the Indiegogo page it says : "You don't own Storm I and would like to preorder Storm II. Contribute $179, and receive Storm II for free when it is released."

Well, It's 4:40 in the morning here so I might be missing something obvious :lol:


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*



paulmatthew @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> Congratulations to Strezov Sampling for completing the goal . I had a feeling it would get there eventually.
> 
> One question , though. I pretty much have every Strezov Sampling Library currently , would I be able to donate my 80% off discount code to Vi Control or Strezov Sampling to raffle off to one lucky winner since we cannot use them on future libraries? I'm sure there are a few here in the same boat as myself and was just throwing this out there in case others had thought of doing the same.



Yes, Paul, you can definitely do this. o-[][]-o 



JE Martinsen @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> There's one thing I'm wondering about though. From what I can understand reading this thread, Storm 2 will surely cost more than $ 179. But you say that there will of course be a hefty discount on that higher price, George.
> 
> But on the Indiegogo page it says : "You don't own Storm I and would like to preorder Storm II. Contribute $179, and receive Storm II for free when it is released."
> 
> Well, It's 4:40 in the morning here so I might be missing something obvious :lol:



Yes, since we think that donating is something that people put a lot of trust in, we decided to do a preorder option for $179 for Non-Storm owners. In other words - both the 179 and 99 options are significant discounts. The 99 option is just a special extra loyalty discount for those who've bought Storm I in the past.

Cheers!


----------



## IgnasiVelasco (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats!! I'm so excited to see more people joining even after having reached the goal. 
I knew that one way or another we could make it, but we still have 5 days to go and the counter says 11.919... this is great!

This is what happens when you do things right, people love you and support you in the end.
Thank you George, and good luck in the production process


----------



## JE Martinsen (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*



StrezovSampling @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> Yes, since we think that donating is something that people put a lot of trust in, we decided to do a preorder option for $179 for Non-Storm owners. In other words - both the 179 and 99 options are significant discounts. The 99 option is just a special extra loyalty discount for those who've bought Storm I in the past.



Ah! So I've already paid for Storm Choir 2 in full, no matter what the final price will be. I should've understood this though, since it says on the Indiegogo page that contributors to this campaign will receive the library for free.

Btw, the only Strezov library I already have is Rogue so I'll definitely go on a shopping spree after the 5th :lol: 

Thanks!


----------



## tmm (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*



JE Martinsen @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> I should've understood this though, since it says on the Indiegogo page that contributors to this campaign will receive the library for free.



Well... it is "free", after you make a "donation" to the cause


----------



## JE Martinsen (Aug 2, 2013)

I think of it as almost free, because when Storm Choir 2 is released in four months time I've almost forgotten that I paid for it. The investment is so incredibly small considering what you get in return. Especially if you don't already have most of the Strezov libraries, and really crave all of them.. like yours truly.. 

Without a doubt, shaving 80% off the price of all current libraries to all participants really gained the momentum for this project. But it also shows an admirable devotion to this project on your part, Mr. Strezov.

Also, I really do like the idea of funding a sample library through Indiegogo. You feel like you're an important part of the project (because of course, we all are!), and I find myself checking in on the Indiegogo website every day now to see how it's moving along. I'm sure many of us do! :lol:

Btw, would it be possible to post a video or two from the recording sessions or other Storm 2 related work?


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*



> Btw, would it be possible to post a video or two from the recording sessions or other Storm 2 related work?


That would be cool! People often think cinematic edit videos like the ones from cine-samples and orchestral tools are _normal_, but really: I am happy with unedited smartphone videos. HD is over-rated. Just beeing able to see something is really nice.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 2, 2013)

JE Martinsen @ Sat Aug 03 said:


> Would it be possible to post a video or two from the recording sessions or other Storm 2 related work?



For sure. There will be a Storm II weekly production/post-production blog, beginning in the coming weeks. Video and photographs will play a part. 

There's some really fun additional surprise content planned as well, since the goal was exceeded. The IndieGoGo campaign ends in two days, and considering the speculative full pricing of Storm II, these discounts are _big_, and thus a way of saying thank you for your trust and support in the development of this massive undertaking. 

Thanks all!


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*



> For sure. There will be a Storm II weekly production/post-production blog, beginning in the coming weeks. Video and photographs will play a part.


Great!


----------



## artinro (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Congrats! Very glad this succeeded and can't wait to see how Storm II turns out.


----------



## synthnut (Aug 5, 2013)

Has this campaign ended , or is it still going on ? ....Thanks, Jim


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 5, 2013)

There are still 16 hours left for the official ending of the campaign and everybody could contribute as well (all the extra amount of money goes further into expanding Storm Choir II). We already started working on the pre-production and, of course, started preparing all the discount codes for everybody who participated.


----------



## maestro2be (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Nevermind, found the working link!

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 5, 2013)

So, will they get past 15k? :mrgreen:


----------



## JE Martinsen (Aug 5, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Mon Aug 05 said:


> So, will they get past 15k? :mrgreen:



Yes indeed! The campaign just passed the 15K mark a few minutes ago! o-[][]-o 

This is gonna be one heck of a choir library! :D


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

I'm in to add a few extra phrases and improved legato


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 5, 2013)

A week ago, I was more or less convinced that the campaign wouldn't get there, and now it's more than 50% over the goal. I really can't get my head around how cool that is!


----------



## fbuerger (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome,

jumping around like a little child right now. Congrats to Strezov.

And i will enjoy the weekly postings, take all the time you need. (Ignore that we can't wait)

Regards Frank


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

What about a Cornucopia II crowd fund STRINGS libray now,
with 4 sections,real legato transitions(slur,b-change and portamento) and vibrato control???? :( :( :(  :D :D :D >8o /\~O /\~O /\~O /\~O


----------



## mgtube (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Storm Choir II Crowd Fund Campaign *Goal Reached* // Changed perk - 80% discount on all who participate!!!*

Surely the extra funding will offer us more dynamic layers... Right? :roll:


----------



## JE Martinsen (Aug 5, 2013)

o[]) There's been quite a few last-minute contributions through the night! Ehem.. I may have been hitting that Refresh-button perhaps more than a couple of times for the last few hours.. Looking forward to give Cornucopia and Storm Choir a spin now. Hoping the discount codes will be sent during the day..


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 6, 2013)

We'll be sending out coupon codes individually to each contributor... starting from now. Hopefully we'll send those by the end of the day!


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you still sending out the coupons? Sill waiting for the mail.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes and we will continue sending those tomorrow - it takes time. Though I recall sending you an email - can you check your spam folder, just for sure?


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 6, 2013)

Ah! Yes, somehow it went to my spam folder. 
Thank you! 

Already used... & downloading, _everything_.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 6, 2013)

Download ALL the libraries! :mrgreen: ~o) (o)


----------



## JE Martinsen (Aug 7, 2013)

Checking my e-mail every hour now, so I can fire up the downloads and have a good nights sleep :lol: 

Then - playtime! o/~


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 7, 2013)

I always wondered about the size of the Storm Choir library, then I noticed you recorded 3RR of everything, yet there are no RR patches?


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 7, 2013)

can't wait to get this coupon! i do very much so want to try the sordinos of cornucopia, and the drums from thunder!

W


----------



## Blakus (Aug 7, 2013)

MA-Simon @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> I always wondered about the size of the Storm Choir library, then I noticed you recorded 3RR of everything, yet there are no RR patches?


The additional "takes" are for the stacking/layering options available.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 7, 2013)

> The additional "takes" are for the stacking/layering options available.


Only 2 RR are layered though. The multitrack RR option for Storm Choir II would be great though.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 7, 2013)

Discount codes sent! Check your inbox folders or spam/junk folder (sometimes the emails got carried there). If there is no email there - let us know! 

--- 
MA-Simon, 
as Blake said, there are no "RR"s in Storm Choir, but overdubs. The library itself comes with 2x Overdub function, the third take is a bonus content that we send a couple of months after we sent out Storm Choir II. 

Cheers!


----------

